# Suggestions Back??



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Is It just me, or do any of you appear to have full suggestions back on your tivo?
I have a full page of suggestions scheduled right up to the 29th Jan


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's fixed for everyone: :up::up::up:


TiVoPony said:


> Good news. We have successfully identified and tested a fix for the issue with TiVo Suggestions. It will be rolling out via the service over the next few days - there is no software update, it's all taken care of by the TiVo Service.
> 
> I'm happy to be able to pass this information along. While I've been pushing this issue internally, credit must go to TiVoDataGuy and his team for persevering and identifying the fix. The issue was not related to the Tribune ID change as initially thought, but had to do with other changes made to the service during that same period of time.
> 
> ...


suggs RIP


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ruddy 'ell - I wasn't expecting that. Nothing as yet on my box, but I guess I'll have to wait and see.

Kudos to Tivo Inc for fixing this.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Wow! That's awesome news!


----------



## Mostin (Mar 26, 2005)

My tivo recorded 10 suggestions today!!! Also my suggestions page is full to bursting:up:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Haven't you noticed the sticky with over 460 posts?


----------



## Mostin (Mar 26, 2005)

No i didn't. I stopped looking weeks ago and thought it was a lost cause

BTW i think you'll find that its only the last 25 or so posts, since yesterday, mentioning suggestions are back


----------



## uksurfing72 (Oct 19, 2007)

Well done pony and team! With this fix Series 1 users feel a bit less like the red headed step children of the Tivo Family!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

uksurfing72 said:


> Well done pony and team! With this fix Series 1 users feel a bit less like the red headed step children of the Tivo Family!


I'll second that - although I don't use suggestions, I'd have put money on this not getting fixed and was even considering it the first of the coffin nails!!

Serves me right for being so cynical


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

A big thank you to everyone involved in solving the problem and getting the suggestions back since 5 months without 
I've had a few suggestions recorded, but my list is empty though.

Shame that some people have left and sold on their TiVo's, eh  (/me watches them come rolling back )


----------

